# Prokon 2.5.17 Portable (Full



## natuan01 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*Prokon 2.5.17 Portable (Full*







http://www.mediafire.com/?3mnmbbh2qusik
 http://www.mediafire.com/?n59tbz39ilxx6
http://www.mediafire.com/?1dcizc612qbj2r
Pass Unlock: nhawe

Joint Soft: *FFSJ v.3.3*

*PROKON Structural Analysis and Design* is a suite of over thirty structural analysis, design and detailing programs. The first PROKON programs were developed in 1989, and today PROKON is used worldwide in over eighty countries. The suite is modular in nature, but its true power lies in the tight integration between analysis, design and detailing programs.
By Engineers, for Engineers

*PROKON Structural Analysis and Design* is developed by a team of professional engineers and aimed for use by structural engineers and technicians. The software provides quick and reliable answers to everyday structural and geotechnical engineering problems:
• Frame and finite element analysis 
• Steel member design 
• Steel connection design
• Reinforced and prestressed concrete design 
• CAD and reinforced concrete detailing 
• Timber member design 
• Masonry design 
• Other structural applications such as section properties calculation and section database

A collection of geotechnical analysis modules is also available as part of the PROKON suite.
*Modular Architecture*
The PROKON suite is modular, yet integrated. Some modules can be used stand-alone, or in conjunction with others. The suite offers a powerful workflow from structural analysis, steel and concrete design, and detailing.
You can use the Concrete Base Design module, for example, on its own or link to it from the Frame Analysis results to have all the design loads entered automatically. Likewise, you can manually detail a concrete footing in Padds, or design the footing in the Concrete Base Design module and have it generate a drawing and bending schedule for you.




When it comes to ordering PROKON, you can include only those modules that you really need. There is no need to order an pay for modules for which you have no use. You also have the option of two program sets in your license: to different selections of modules, customised to your unique requirements. For example, one set of module may be geared for your steel designers (e.g. Frame Analysis plus some steel design modules) and the other set for your concrete designers and detailers (Frame Analysis plus some concrete design modules and Padds). This flexibility allows your to minimise your financial expense while still maintaining optimum work flow between team members.
Flexible Purchase and Rental Options
You can purchase PROKON modules or rent them on an annual basis:
• Annual rental: Programs expire after twelve months. During your rental term, you are eligible to free program updates and technical support. When you renew your annual rental again, you do not need to order the same modules again. The annual rental fee is typically equal to one third of the purchase price. This option provides the best flexibility in your license with minimal initial expense.
• Purchase: Permanent right to use the software. Free program updates and technical support (collectively referred to as software maintenance) is available for a period of one year. You purchase an upgrade at any time and extend the software maintenance again by another year. The upgrade fee is typically set at 20% of the prevailing price multiplied by the number of years since purchase or last upgrade. For best value, enter into a maintenance agreement -- continuous software maintenance at a preferential annual upgrade fee of 15%.

*Multi-Workstation Options*
Each set of programs ordered has a number of workstations allocated to it. The number of workstations represents the number of computers that can simultaneously access the set of programs. One workstation, for example, can be used on one computer at a time. It can also be installed on a network server and accessed by a single user at a time. Similarly, two workstations can be used on two stand-alone computers, or on a network server and accessed by up to two users at a time.
When ordering multiple workstations, the second and following workstations may be eligible for a discount. With the exception of Padds, additional workstations cost only 40% of the normal price (i.e. a discount of 60%).
Note: Different pricing structures apply to ProDesk, AutoPadds and products supplied by AutoDesk. Refer to the relevant product pages for more information.


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا بضمان زعيم الاسكندرية

:20::20:
:56::56:​


----------



## hamedo30 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء توضيح طريقة التحميل


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا ولكن اخر رابط في التحميل محمي ايش password


----------



## freemanghassan (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل بنجاح 

وجاري التجربة والتنصيب


جزاك الله كل خير أخي


----------



## سارية عثمان (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،جاري التحميل.


----------



## natuan01 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

hamedo30 قال:


> الرجاء توضيح طريقة التحميل



Click



after 5 seconds to get MF link.


----------



## الراااحلة (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعاطف (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
جارى التحميل


----------



## wagih khalid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## احمدص (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## faysal altawil (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=292811#ixzz1cAfyw6Xg


*تم التحميل بنجاح 



جزاك الله كل خير أخي*​


----------



## عبدالله الديب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## natuan01 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ميدوأتيف قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> جارى التحميل





wagih khalid قال:


> مشكور جدا


:16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## فواز الجبوري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
موضوع طيب ، بارك الله بك.
لكن الملف الاخير محمي بباسوورد،هل تتكرم بأعلامنا رجاءا


----------



## فواز الجبوري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

عفوا أخي العزيز ، وجدت الباسوورد في المشاركة و جاري التحميل و بارك الله بك
الباسوورد هو nhawe كما مذكور 
وشكرا


----------



## sail (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالي علي هذة الروعة
جاري التحميل..............


----------



## akm5470 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا و ألف شكر


----------



## حيدر ناصر (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ياورد


----------



## hk_shahin (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر لكل من شارك
ولكن السؤال هلى هذه النسخة فعلا اشتغلت بشكل صحيح معكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أشك فى ذلك


----------



## wagih khalid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

_*:28:thank you*_​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ...يا بطل​


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم​*


----------



## elza3aim (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## natuan01 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

elza3aim قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## natuan01 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Hey very nice forum!!


----------



## ابو يزيد الطويل (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
و نفع بك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 نوفمبر 2011)

النسخة لا تعمل بشكل دائم 
و فيها قوائم غير فعالة هل هناك نسخة كاملة مجربة 
بارك الله بكم


----------



## ST.ENG (22 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## hassananas (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم
النسخة لا تعمل بشكل دائم 
و فيها قوائم غير فعالة


----------



## zarzour 911 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً يا مبدع

سلمت يداك

يتم التحميل 

إن شاء الله يكون يعمل
​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## buffon_2010 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*استفسار فى البرنامج*

يا زعيم كنت محتاج استفسر على نسبه النومينال فى الكود الامريكى فى البرنامج طالعه اكبر بكتسر من المعادله اللى فى الكود نفسه و حتى باقى الكواد فى البرنامج مطلع قيم كويسه الا الكود الامريكى فا ممكن تقولى السبب لو حضرتك عارف


----------



## hk_shahin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## التوأم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## حيدر ناصر (3 فبراير 2012)

thank u


----------



## عادل محمد خير (4 فبراير 2012)

thnks alot


----------



## faisal.s (9 فبراير 2012)

اخوتي الكرام 
البرنامج بعد التنزيل و استخدامه دخل في demo ....
هل من أحد يعرف كيفية إعادة تفعيله بارك الله فيكم ؟؟؟


----------



## انور الاستشاري (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك :: و لكن ممكن روابط الفورشيرد
وفقكم الله


----------



## amrcivil (9 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## صادق ثامر (10 فبراير 2012)

أحسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## bboumediene (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن صديق (11 فبراير 2012)

اولا شكرا جزيلا ثانيا البرنامج Demo هل ممكن تفعيله . والسلام


----------



## براء فارس (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك.. ممكن كيفية تفعيل البرنامج!


----------



## natuan01 (23 أبريل 2012)

براء فارس قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك.. ممكن كيفية تفعيل البرنامج!



Welcome, welcome


----------



## eng.abu3li (22 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا boss


----------



## essamn1 (17 أغسطس 2012)

lovely


----------



## eng.m.osama (12 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Poisoner (15 يناير 2013)

Coming up


----------



## abu Habib (15 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله 1000 خير*​


----------



## bob 2013 (16 فبراير 2013)

SOS .prokon 2.5 : the first link bloked i can not download it 
help me ;thank you


----------



## bob 2013 (16 فبراير 2013)

I ca not download the first part of prokon 2.4
i neeed help 

thanh you .


----------



## bob 2013 (16 فبراير 2013)

I ca not download the first part of prokon 2.5
i neeed help 

thank you .


----------



## مزبان (19 فبراير 2013)

Thank you


----------



## hamedthelord (2 مارس 2013)

رجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عمر عبدالله (3 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا باشا على المجهود لكن حاليا *الروابط لا تعمل*​*
*
​


----------



## Abdo Essam (6 أغسطس 2013)

*
PROKON 8.2.2.0
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------

